# "The Bear killed her, not ME..."



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...E7yQIw?docId=38e8a715d9be48ccb27ca901681e0a24


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

...that's just sick. glad the dude went to the police.


----------

